# Back in the saddle again...



## derekneuts (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey folks, I'm back after a year of illness, so I threw together this site with some portfolio items. Thanks to automated scripts, it got up quickly! Feedback is always welcome and enjoy my view of behind the lens.

http://derekneuts.photoreflect.com


----------



## mr e (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks good, my only complaint is that your site name (PhotoReflect) isn't in the header anywhere, the only place I see it is in the footer, I would have some kind of logo with the name of your site in it.

Although I'm not sure I'm a fan of how the photos rotate, especially in the Portfolio section, is there any way to see all the photos at once, instead of having to wait till some photos rotate to others just to click on them?

Very nice site though


----------



## derekneuts (Apr 21, 2007)

Last time I tried it, attempt to click on one of the photos that are rotating and it should bring you to a screen that shows just about all of them, but I believe that may rotate some, as well.

I did have a full-blown commercial site, but when we shut down to move to Oregon, we closed all of that out and I had to post my gallery on here.  I'm not using a company name or anything right now, just MY name.  When I decide if I'm going to go full-time again, I'll probably organize into an LLC once more.


----------

